# Handguns and trailering



## mwaldman42 (Jun 27, 2008)

My wife and I will be going full-time trailering in October 2008.  I am 66, she is 62.  We were seriously considering the purchase of a handgun for personal protection as we travel throughout the US and elsewhere.  Absent the differing state rules and regs, what is the consensus on weapons in the trailer while traveling?
Thanks.


----------



## utmtman (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

YOu will find all kinds of answers.   There are as many answers as there are rvers.  I have a 22 pistol and 22 rifle in my rv.  The rifle is in a gun case under the bed and the pistol is in a holster in a drawer.   Neither is loaded and honestly I dont even remember where I have stored my ammo.  But they are there if I think I need them for any reason.  I also have a bb/pellet rifle in my closet loaded and I have and will use it to chase away wild animals including the two legged kind.   LOL  All joking aside I have them for personal comfort as well.  I also have two different bats in my toad one only a foot long give or take and one about two foot long.   Again for personal protection and will not hesitate to use them against wild animals as well.    When I hike the mountain trails where the bears roam I carry both with me, hope I never have to thump a bear on the nose but I will not allow one to maul me without some kind of fight.   I have never had to use any of my toys but the bb gun against stray dogs.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

My question is, are you a pistol marksman? If not, are you planning to become one and to also continue to practice on a frequent basis as you travel? Even experienced shooters need regular practice in order to stay that way. As one who has been actively involved in shooting sports for many years, I consider the purchase of a pistol for protection to be very foolish for most people. A much more effective weapon for use by a novice, or even for most experienced shooters, for defense is the shotgun. In addition, most pistol bullets will pass completely through the walls of an RV and probably continue through the wall of any adjacent RV and could kill the wrong person.

On the other hand, a shotgun is very effective at close range and is more frightening to most intruders. It is not likely to pass through the wall of an RV and it will not endanger people in an adjacent one. In addition, a shotgun requires far less practice in order to hit your target at close range than does any pistol. If you plan to do this, get a shotgun.

My last point is that even though I have used guns all of my life, I don't always have one in my RV. It happens that both Canada and Mexico prohibit or restrict the use of fire arms. Mexico allows none at all and Canada only sporting long guns, by permit. I have been a camper all of my life and have owned an RV since 1972. In all of that time there has been only one time that I was concerned enough to get a firearm out and that time nothing at all came of it. We have been full-time now for more than eight years and not once as there been any occasion where I would even get one out.


----------



## Gruffy (Jun 27, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

How about parks??? most state and federal parks I have been in ban guns... exceptions made of course  for wilderness areas and hunting season.

As Kirk said forget travel in Canada and Mexico.

Sounds like you'd be better off with a cell phone and 911 on speed dial.


----------



## utmtman (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

National and state parks said that if they are dismantled or not readily available they can be carried.   The rule of thumb is ammo in one case and weapon in another case locked in the trunk or storage area of vehicle where they are not readily available, they can be carried thru a park.  Since I work for the parks system I have asked this question a few times as well as answered it for others as well.


----------



## Gruffy (Jun 28, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

I'm curious... "carried through a park".... does that mean you can drive through on the highway but not stop or camp within the park???


----------



## kellyx4 (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

If I can add my two cents worth here, I feel that Kirk is correct in what he is saying, a shotgun would probably be your best choice. I have been in the law enforcement in one capacity or another for almost 30 years now, starting as a deputy sheriff, Sergeant in a local town department, and now as a Captain in the State Department of Corrections. Most persons who actually need a weapon in a crisis are too flustered to accurately shoot a hand gun unless they have been properly trained and maintain that training rigorously. To be proficient with a hand gun takes many hours of practice.

While there is ammunition available (Glasser Safety Rounds) for hand guns designed not to penetrate walls in apartments and houses, you must remember we are talking about an RV where the construction is not as solid.

My weapon of choice in your circumstance would be a 410 gauge pump action shotgun with a 20" barrel, pistol grip stock, and loaded with #00 or #4 buckshot. 

It is compact, would be short enough to maneuver in the close confines of a RV and as mentioned above, the sight and sound of a pump action shotgun being manipulated is a very good deterrent in it's self.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Yes you can camp and stay and visit just keep your weapons locked up in truck or somewhere else.  Example my rifle has bolt removed pistol has barrel removed.  Both are in cases under the bed the bolt, barrels, and ammo are in a drawer.   I am in a national park for half the year and they say this is acceptable.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Don't ask, don't tell.  Nobody knows what you are carrying unless you tell.  Learn how to use whatever, you carry and be prepared to use it.  The State and Federal Parks aren't going to search your vehicle or bother you.


----------



## Oakman (Jul 3, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering

I agree with Kirk and Kellyx4, go with a shotgun.  There are just too many laws concerning handguns.  When my wife and I take a local trip (in-state) I carry my handgun.  When we take long trips (out-of-state) I carry a shotgun.

Like Kirk I've only had one occasion where I was glad I had my weapon with me, but it turned out that I didn't need it.  I did feel much more secure though.


----------



## quantoson (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

I too have handguns and rifles.  But since going full time in 1998, we have never had any problems while traveling or staying at camp grounds.  We have visited in several states.  Not once has there been any altercations.  

But just for safety we have a set of xmas bells we hang on the door at night so if and  when the door opens, the bells chime pretty loud.  Another Rver we know set up a horn wired to his door contacts.  And at night he flips a rocker switch so if his door opens unexpectedly, the horn blows really loud.  A thief hates noise, just about as much as they hate being shot at.

For the 22cal I would buy rat shot.  Won't kill easily but can have a very stinging effect and chances are it won't penetrate to the next RV.  And the holes in the Rv won't be hard to patch.  LOL :laugh:


----------



## larryccf1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

well, here's one topic i can add my 02 to, as well. As to the previous comments, i'll concur as to training and practicing. As to the flustered part, for folks that will not train, but occasionally, i suggest a revolver - a six shot 38 special - penetration is that great, and everybody has seen the hundreds of cowboy tv shows as kids and know instinctively how to use. A semi-automatic is too complicated for the non-practiced user, if it jams, etc, most non-trained individuals won't know what to do, how to clear the jammed round, etc - again, that revolver is almost instinctive to operate, no hair trigger, etc you have to consciously pull the trigger to fire, unlike some of the semi-automatics, especially the GLocks - hell, my wife keeps a S&W airweight 38 next to her bedside, and can do a hell of a "Cagney & Lacy" sweep/clearing a room LOL - all kidding aside, i actually loaded hers with the first round being a blank, so she can fire one shot into the ceiling (without putting a hole there) in case there's somebody in the house, she can impress on them that she has something that goes bang.

As to carrying across state lines - there was a recent change in National Park regulations - don't know if it's been fully instituted, you might do a search at WorldNetDaily for the news stories as it's been in the past few months. For transport in legal states, unless you have a concealed carry permit, valid in the state in which you are traveling, the firearms have to be in a locked case, and ammo stored separately. Now for the good news - apparently there are now recipricocity statutes in place whereby the concealed carry permit, issued by one state is good in another state (that also permits concealed carry) BUT, YOU NEED TO CHECK WHICH STATES HAVE THOSE recipricocity arrangements - it's not automatic. And in fact, Utah, if i recall correctly, has a concealed carry permit application that you can fill out online, and take the courses online, and receive the permit, even though you are a resident of another state - and Utah has the largest reciprococity arrangement list of all the states. 

i would check with the state of UTAH, State Police, firearms division for more info on that.

Last, i would carry a copy of the 1986 Volmer-McClure Act, also called the Firearms Owner Protection Act (FOPA), that sez, as long as you are enroute, traveling to a destination where possession of the firearm you are carrying is legal, and have not taken it out of your vehicle, you are safe in non-legal states. That mainly serves in states like New Jersey where it's become illegal to even think about owning a firearm.

hope some of that helps

I'm in the firearms industry, btw if you want a scan of the 1986 Volmer-McClure Act (FOPA), throw me an email at larryccf@NOSPAMmindspring.com (remove the "NOSPAM" from the email addy)


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

As long as your weapon is in the RV, who knows or cares.  If you carry it in your tow/towed vehicle you may need a conceled weapon permit.  My RV is my home.


----------



## larryccf1 (Aug 6, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering

sorry, i speed read past the part about trailer - if it's in your trailer, separate from the motor vehicle, then as long as it's locked in that trailer, as i understand the regs, you're fine, provided it's unloaded

in your car or motor vehicle, and loaded, is when you would need a concealed carry permit

sorry for the confusion, but that too often is my state of mind - multi-tasking seems to fry brain cells faster than i can regenerate them


----------



## Duke505 (Aug 7, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering

I just recently took a concealed handgun glass in New Mexico and I learned a lot about the laws of carrying guns.  Even if you don't plan on carrying, its still a great class to take.  There were mostly women in the class and some had never even shot a gun before.  The guy that taught me offers a free shooting clinic to his students once every month.  It made me a lot more comfortable handling a firearm.  The thing I like about getting a concealed permit is to be able to carry just about any where.  Even when my wife and I go out for a walk, you have to watch your back just about anywhere you go now. Kinda sad.


----------



## RvRover (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

I agree with kellyx4. A shotgun would be much more effective for you even if you are a expert marksman. There is something about a shotgun that makes people not want to screw around with you. However the second amendment is meaning less and less to these officials that think you don't need to protect yourself on the road. Tell that to all the people who have died from drive bys around the country this past decade. Oh wait, you can't....they are dead :angry:


----------



##  (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Sounds like DL's attitude is as long as you are not caught you are not breaking any laws! 

Both I and my wife have concealed carry permits and carry and shoot on a regular basis. The law here is quite understaffed and you can't count on them. Whenever entering the National Park system we disarm and disassemble our weapon. It's the law and if you were caught somehow you would probably loose your permit to carry. When the National Park laws are change we will abide by the new laws.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

As Iv' e said before, my RV is my home.  I treat my firearms in the RV the same as I would if I lived in a brick/stick house.  The constitution doesn't say I need a permit to own a firearm if I live and travel in a mobile house.  This whole topic is ridiculus.  Rv'ers should be able to determine what is right for them.  I never asked anyone's opinion on wheather I should or shouldn't carry a firearm in my RV.  I'd certainly get a concealed permit if I was ever in Florida long enough to go to all the trouble to get one.  The Marine Corps discharge papers I got said I was a small arms expert/technician so I don't think I need an instructor to tell me how or when to use a firearm.  

I haven't seen any police stopping and searching any law abiding RV'ers in 13 years of full-time RVing, so I'm not too worried about being pulled over and searched.  I don't look at it as not being caught, but more like it isn't a issue I lose any sleep over.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

There is an excellent book that covers the legal questions in all fifty states and the federal ones. This book is written by a parcticing attorney who also owns a gun store and is very active in the political side of things. He is recognized as an expert on legal issues by the NRA and he has defended more than one gun issue in court. I suggest that you visit this link.
http://www.gunlawguide.com/


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

DH has talked about getting one but the way I figure it he was in the Marines so what do we need a gun for???


----------



## utmtman (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Oh groan snowbird.  Funny that all the people who flunk out of all other branches of the service training and testing end up in the marines.   Seems funny too that half a dozen times in Nam I was called out to go save the marines butts cuz they couldnt do it themselves.  Please dont get me started.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

LOL


----------



## ballybay (Sep 14, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering

You mention trailering in the USA and "elsewhere". If that includes Canada, you WILL be asked at the border if you have a gun, and you won't be allowed to cross the border with it.  So don't ask, don't tell isn't a great idea in this case.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Careful, Lee.......I thought we were all "VETS", INCLUDING the Marines.  We had to save a few Army folks while I was there, but I was certainly glad to do it because they needed HELP.   It wasn't the US vs N.V vs the Marines........   :angry: 
BTW, I did not flunk out of any of the services, I enlisted in the Marines to start and still proud to be a Marine.  Sorry you have such an attitude against our OWN troops.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Hey ballybay, I believe I was talking about the US constitution not discriminating against me carrying a gun in my RV home opposed to a permanently located stick house.   I would never be DUMB enough to try to take a gun across an International border.  After all their laws say no, no to guns period.  Especially those bad warmongering US citizens.

Go Sarah Palin and the NRA. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

So does being an ex-marine mean that you are so tough that no gun is needed ~ ~ ?   :question: 

How does what service you were in, or even if you were in any branch of service had to do with keeping a gun? The answer is nothing and it has nothing to do with the subject of this thread, either. :dead:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

I agree.  Snowbird and Lee brought the issue up regarding the Marines and the military and being an x Marine I just could not sit back and take it.   :dead:


----------



## utmtman (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Archer, I have nothing against Marines.  My problem is with people who think that they are gods, invincible, superhuman, and better than the rest of the world just because they were in the Marines and you cannot tell me you have not heard others say that.   I dont care if its army airforce or navy either if you talk down to the rest of the world your on my chit list.   I was Army SF some of the worst training in the world, and when the special services all were moved into one group I also trained with Navy Seals and Marine Force Recon.  But that does not make me better than everyone else.   And I will let anyone know when they over step the line of equality amongst mankind.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Gentlemen, gentlemen ... at ease!

I'm extremely disconcerted with this conversation, because I and others have such great respect for all of you and for what all of you have done and put up with during your service years.

A little bragging because you are proud of your service is understandable and in no way denigrates anyone else's service.

The rest of us all stand back and enjoy the good natured poking that goes on, but please ... at ease!


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Hey Lee,
Sorry your so upset.  I think snowbird was just kidding in her original comments but it must have rubbed you the wrong way.  I have never put anyone down who served our country.  I am proud of my record, as I am sure you are of yours.  Thank the Good Lord we both made it home from that awful place.  Enough said........


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Hey all,  God Bless America and all our of our Servicemen/women.  OORAH!!!!!!!!!  We have the best ARMY, NAVY, MARINES, AIR FORCE and COAST GUARD in the world.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Ooorah, semper fi, fly by and ten four.   May we all have many more good years of traveling.  Oh and by the way I pack a 22 pistol, 22 rifle in my rv for plinking.   I also carry a oak billy club in my toad.  Figure I can handle all that nature throws at me with them.   Some times I wish I would buy me another 9 mm but probably will never happen.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

How about twin 60s with butterfly triggers mounted on a hidden pop up just in case I run into problems while sleeping at a Wal-Mart overnight.  Just kidding.  Of course, they would not let me take it into Canada.  Had them mounted on a jeep in my other life.  Yea a 9 mm would be kind of nice.   :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

The wife and I just a few months ago re-uped or CC's. Normaly have the Smith 10mm with us. But also since I am a hunter have a shotgun and 3-4 rifles with me also. You know a deer rifle an Elk rifle a coyote rifle and a squirrel rifle and maybe a rabbit rifle. Why so many well you know a rabbit doesn't like getting shot woth a squrrel rifle and a deer doesn't like getting shot with a Elk rifle and so on. An just in case they open a local season on terrorists I have one for that too.
And you can take rifles into the upper US better known as Canada, you just have to pay the entry fee on each one and that is heafty, so maybe not so good an idea unless you have good reason. 

LEN


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 16, 2008)

RE: Handguns and RV'ing



While we're on the subject of guns, has anybody had any experience getting guns back and/or forth to Alaska from the lower 48? Having been a long time Alaskan now living outside, I am contemplating going back and forth for winter/summer after retirement. The socialists have completely taken over Canada and have made it really dificult legally to transport across Canada to Alaska. If there was a way to bypass Canada altogether without paying huge fees on the ferry system I would do it.  The only way I can see is to ship them from gundealer to gundealer and pay their fees instead.


----------



## LEN (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

Long guns from Alaska to the lower states you can ship to yourself from yourself and use the USPS(sometimes the local postmaster needs and education). I think you can still use UPS and Fedex too but they are getting tieghter all the time as the cannot control theft in there own companies. As far as hand gun go From FFL to FFL and it may have to go overnight, USPS will not handle hand guns. You can also ship while flying but at the cost of xtra bags it maynot be a viable option anymore. Heck this is a good reason to get more guns, some in Alaska and some in the lower 48.
Good luck.

LEN


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering



The last thing I need is another gun. I live in fear of being one of "those guys" you see on the evening news with all the firearms displayed on the hood of a squad car after the raid. Nothing illegal just quantities that scare the neighbors and being labeled the local GUN NUT.


----------



## dggreer (Sep 18, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering

Keep in mind the trailer is your home and cannot be searched with out a warrant. As for as a motor home the latetest ruleing is that the cab can be searched with out a warrant but the coach cannot unless something in plain site justifies a search. As far as going into other countrys dont try it.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 20, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering



Where can I find anything related to the warrantless search of the cab of an RV. Is this a federal ruling? Does this mean law officers can now search your vehicle any time they want? Inquiring, law abiding, constitution loving RV'ers want to know.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 20, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering



All the specious arguments in the world can't dispel the truth that anybody who brings a knife to a gunfight will not be the winner. A gun in the hands of someone battling for their life is the great equalizer. As we all grow older and slower, a gun makes even the youngest and strongest less a threat. You can make all the excuses in the world about proper training and marksmanship but many more times than not, a gun has kept folks safe in their person for hundreds of years. An armed society is a more polite society and its been shown over and over in the 38 states that have lightened up the laws concerning the ability to carry concealed weapons. The few remaining areas that have the strictest gun laws remain the most lawless with violent crimes being the worst in the nation. just check the huge rise in violent crime in England since their gun bans took effect. The biggest crime in my opinion would be my lack of ability to defend my loved ones in a time of crisis. Does violent crime happen around us very often, of course not. The chances slim that it will ever happen to us, but if it does I'll choose carry vs not-carry every time. Just like a boy scout I'll choose be prepared!



Here's a copy of a description of what went on at Virginia Tech a few years ago. Think it can never happen to you?

[SIZE= 10pt]
"Twenty-eight of the thirty victims killed in Norris Hall were shot in the head at pointblank range. Some were shot four or five times. After the attack, survivors recalled watching the shooter pause occasionally to reload one of his guns. The Virginia Tech shooting was not a sudden blitzkrieg attack that was over before anyone knew what was happening; it was a nine-minute, uncontested execution-style massacre. Many of the people in those classrooms were left with no recourse but to listen to the nearby gunshots and hope for the best. They didn't need lightning fast reflexes or deadeye accuracy or years of specialized training; they just needed the means to defend themselves against a deranged killer who had no regard for school policy, state law, or the sanctity of human life.[/SIZE]"


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering





> utmtman - 8/19/2008  11:13 AM  Oh groan snowbird.  Funny that all the people who flunk out of all other branches of the service training and testing end up in the marines.   Seems funny too that half a dozen times in Nam I was called out to go save the marines butts cuz they couldnt do it themselves.  Please dont get me started.





I just saw your post and I can't believe you said that about the great men who are Marines. What kind of a man are you? First, my husband didn't flunk out of any other branch of service. He went into the Marines at the age of 17 and spent two tours in Vietnam! No one 'saved his butt' because he was man enough and Marine enough to do it himself! You are some piece of work and a poor excuse for a military man! Obviously you aren't much of a man to feel the need to put down other servicemen and other branches of the service! You are a sad excuse for a human being!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering





> Kirk - 9/14/2008  6:21 PM  So does being an ex-marine mean that you are so tough that no gun is needed ~ ~ ?   :question:   How does what service you were in, or even if you were in any branch of service had to do with keeping a gun? The answer is nothing and it has nothing to do with the subject of this thread, either. :dead:



It's called 'tongue in cheek' for God's sake. You people really need to get out more and have a better understanding of humor! Geesh! You would think you're all nothing but a bunch of old men!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering





> utmtman - 9/15/2008  8:41 AM  Archer, *I have nothing against Marines.*  My problem is with people who think that they are gods, invincible, superhuman, and better than the rest of the world just because they were in the Marines and you cannot tell me you have not heard others say that.   I dont care if its army airforce or navy either if you talk down to the rest of the world your on my chit list.   I was Army SF some of the worst training in the world, and when the special services all were moved into one group I also trained with Navy Seals and Marine Force Recon.  But that does not make me better than everyone else.   And I will let anyone know when they over step the line of equality amongst mankind.



Sure you don't have anything against the Marines, that's why you jumped on my post so vehemently! You must have a chip the size of a boulder on your shoulder! Must be a pretty big burden to bear. And you're right, you are definitely NOT better than anyone else and in my eyes possibly not even equal after that remark!


----------



## ReBob8101 (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

IMO the best  gun to carry in your rv is a pump shotgun.  There is no mistaking the distinctive sound of a pump shotgun being pumped to load a round.  It can be easily heard by a bad guy outside and he will make like a tree and leave........and if it is a wild animal, you probably won't miss if you actually have to use the gun.

Bob


----------



## MaryBlue (Oct 12, 2008)

Re: Handguns and trailering

DL is exactly right--don't ask, don't tell.  At the St. Historic Site where we camp, nothing is ever said regarding guns.  The subject never comes up, even among the "regulars".  However, speaking from experience, if you're gonna draw that gun on a person make sure of 2 things: 1. KNOW in advance that you WILL use it. 2. Be positve it is LOADED--never pull an empty gun on anyone!!


----------



## xcheck21 (Dec 30, 2008)

RE: Handguns and trailering

If you think you need it, then get it. I'd hate to need it and be caught without it. Just be prepared to use it of you take it out.

Happy trails and straight shooting :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

